# interesse an einem cannondale mtb tandem?



## bandys (12. März 2008)

hallo,

hat jemand interesse an einem mtb cannondale tandem?
noch mehr fotos folgen...


gruß
chris


----------



## norman68 (12. März 2008)

Gibts die Pics auch ohne Nebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (12. März 2008)

ist das ein echter Freerider oder nur ein All-Mountain Touren MTB?



SCNR  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. März 2008)

Was für ne Gabel ist da drin ?


----------



## Coffee (13. März 2008)

versuche es doch mal über den bikemarkt 

coffee


----------

